#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Keine Ahnung! Wer übersetzt mir den CT Befund >

## Sandydaniel

Hallo, 
Ich habe eine Frage... 
Vor 2 Wochen war ich im CT, da ich viele Rückenschmerzen habe. 
Befund: 
Foraminaler Bandscheibenvorfall L. 4-5
Discophatie degenerative L-2-3 
und eine Hemisicraltion im L.5 
Jetzt war ich beim Arzt der hat mir direkt gersaten mirch zu operieren? Ist das wirklich notwendig?
Ich gehe am Freitag zu einem anderen, totzdem wollte ich fragen ob sich jemand hier damit auskennt, da ich garnicht weiss was ich damit anfangen soll. 
Danke für Antwort 
Sandy

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandy 
Zwischen dem 2. und 3. Lendenwirbel ist die Bandscheibe degerativ verändert. Das ist eine etwas diffuse Diagnose, oft handelt es sich dabei um eine abgeflachte Bandscheibe. 
Zwischen dem 4. und 5. Lendenwirbel befindet sich ein Bandscheibenvorfall, der Druck auf die Zwischenwirbellöcher ausübt. Dort treten die Spinalnerven aus, die dann eine bestimmte Körperregion versorgen. Nun weiß ich nicht genau, welche Beschwerden bei dir vorliegen. Handelt es sich "nur" um Schmerzen oder Taubheitsgefühle, wird man zunächst konservativ arbeiten. Das heißt, Schmerztherapie, Physiotherapie, ggf Rückenschule. Dort soll ein rückenfreundliches, rückenschondendes Verhalten erlernt werden. Eine Operation wird dann notwendig, wenn Ausfallerscheinungen dazukommen, z.B. häufiges Stolpern, nachziehen des Beines, Blasen- oder Darmstörungen. 
Mit der Hemisicraltion kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Das kannst du ja am Freitag den Arzt fragen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Sandydaniel

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort 
Also habe seit einer Woche richtige viele schmerzen und habe im linken bein auch schmerzen. mit der blase hatte ich letztes jahr probleme, war bei blasenspiegelung jedoch kam nichts dabei raus

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandy 
Besprich am besten mal mit dem Arzt, ob eine Indikation für eine OP vorliegt. Erzähl ihm auch von deinem Blasenproblem. Evl kann es mit der Bandscheibe zusammenhängen, und dann muss er handeln. 
Schreib doch mal, was bei dem Gespräch herausgekommen ist. Dann können wir dich gezielter beraten. 
Gruß Christiane

----------

